

C Compilers Disprove Fermat’s Last Theorem - AndreyKarpov
http://blog.regehr.org/archives/140

======
fmblwntr
Hmm, I think this should link to:
[http://blog.regehr.org/archives/161](http://blog.regehr.org/archives/161)
Which is described as a updated and more accurate version of the post linked
here.

~~~
dalke
Also, post 140 was discussed here previously, at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1310105](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1310105)
, when it first came out.

